# I ask myself why....



## Adm2614 (Oct 19, 2008)

I ask myself why, during the photo shoot, I didn't ask her to hide the bra straps tucked in her shirt...?....anyway I haven't done any adobe editing yet with this photo because the first thing I want to do is remove her bra straps......can anyone guide me on how I might be able to do this? I've tried the bandade tool, I've tried adding layers and using background brush, and I've tried burning the bra straps to make them look like black bra straps. I'm kind of at the mercy of any help......

I have no idea how to mask (I'm curious on using it) so if I need to mask to fix it can some one give me a step by step? Any help is appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## 3312easy (Oct 22, 2008)

first choose area for your edit, use imitation seal


----------



## 3312easy (Oct 22, 2008)




----------

